# Love in Konoha(NaruHina)Pt. 2



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

*Love in Konoha*

Part 1- Love in Konoha(NaruSaku)​

Summary:
Naruto realized that he Hinata was the one he really loved.Naruto saw Hinata's house and ran in without knocking.He saw Hinata and Kiba making out. Not to mention Sakura broke up with Naruto because Naruto left Sakura to see Hinata.When Naruto he lost everything,he didn't.Hinata came back to Naruto because she didn't love Kiba.Both of them kissed in the rain.

NOTE:i recommend you to read my NaruSaku FF before you read this FF.


----------



## Senyth (May 12, 2007)

That's a nice drawing!


----------



## Vance (May 12, 2007)

Impressive Ballistik...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

i didn't draw that


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (May 12, 2007)

Can't wait to see it. Is there gonna be more crazy lemon like in the first one?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

yeah i guess.

i have lemons in my last chapter in NaruSaku FF.

but you have to pm for it.


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (May 12, 2007)

Oh, I dont know if you saw it, but I asked for the NaruHina scene at the end. COuld you please send it to me?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

ok aiight ill get it


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (May 12, 2007)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

Chapter 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



A beautiful day in Konoha,it was a hot day.This is the time when the females show more skin.Naruto and Hinata woke up from they're night of love.Naruto had a feeling it was going to be a good day today.He got laid and he has a beautiful girlfriend.

*Naruto Yawns*
Naruto looks to his right.He notices that Hinata isn't there."Where's Hinata?" he asked to himself.He walks around the house then he hears somthing.It came from upstairs.It sounded like sombody was taking a shower.Naruto walked in Hinata's room.He saw the door where the noise was coming from.Naruto walks to the door but before he could touch the door knob the door opens.He saw Hinata naked.Hinata quickly covers her self with a towel.

"Why cover yourself with a towel?" Naruto said.When Hinata heard that she dropped the towel.Hinata wasn't fully dried,she was a little wet.Hinata backs up into the shower while Naruto is following her drooling like a dog.Hinata turns the knob in the shower.Naruto quickly undressed then joined Hinata in the shower.They both stared each other in the eye then started kissing.Naruto pined Hinata agaisnt the wall.Hinata raised her leg so Naruto could _get in_ without any trouble.But Naruto stopped because he realized somthing.

"why did you stop?" Hinata said curiously."Do you have condoms?" Naruto asked.

"Damnit,i don't have any." Hinata said.Naruto was about to leave the shower but Hinata put her hand on his shoulder.

"Who said we had to stop?" Hinata said.Naruto continued what he was doing."Oh yes!faster" Hinata yelled.Naruto stopped.

"What now?" Hinata said unpatiently."I'm done" Naruto said.Hinata didn't care she kissed him then left the shower.

Hinata went in her room to put on her everyday cloths.Naruto wanted to watch her put on her cloths."Shooo,i'll meet you downstairs." Hinata said.

Naruto walked downstairs then sat on the couch.He looked around and saw baby pictures of Hinata.He picked one of her pictures when she was about 7 years old."Damn,Hinata was fat." Naruto said in his mind.

Hinata walked downstairs."Hey you want breakfast?" Hinata asked."Yeah sure" Naruto answered.

"Hey why do you have so many baby pictures?" Naruto asked."Because this isn't my house." Hinata said.

"I thought you had your own place?" Naruto asked."Nope..." 

"Then who's house is it?" Naruto said."Its my dad,i live my dad remember." Hinata explained.

"Shit! I gotta go!" Naruto said."What?" Hinata wondered.

"If your Hiashi knows i'm here he's going to kill me!" Naruto complained."Don't worry about it he's somewhere with Neji." Hinata said.

"Well lets just do something not in your house." Naruto left Hinata's house in a rush.Hinata followed."Where do you wanna go?" Hinata asked.

Naruto was going to answer but he saw somthing he would never see before.He saw Rock lee's arm over Sakura's neck like they were boyfriend and girlfriend.They were walking towards Naruto and Hinata.

"Hey Naruto" Sakura said.Naruto was suprised that Sakura would even talk him after yesterday."Hey Sakura." Naruto said.

"Where you two going." Sakura asked Naruto and Hinata."Nowhere planned." Naruto said.

"Me and Lee are going to the movies,ya'll wanna come with?" Sakura asked. Naruto didn't want to go because he knew it would be awkward but Hinata obviously wanted to go."Sure we'll come" Hinata said.




_*Next Chapter:The Double Date*_


----------



## Haku (May 12, 2007)

VERY SMEXY GOOD JOB!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 12, 2007)

Thanks you for the feedback.

any suggestions for next chapter?


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (May 12, 2007)

nice
 i like it


----------



## Arrixam (May 13, 2007)

Oh, I liked it.  I do hope that you make more.

As a suggestion, why not try to have Lee flirt with Hinata?  Or vice-versa?


----------



## Reko 3 (May 13, 2007)

Or worse, have Hinata's father see them in her room together.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 13, 2007)

^lol that would be funny.

i still need feedback and suggestions


----------



## Revan (May 13, 2007)

Love it...i want more!


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (May 13, 2007)

Have Lee die then let everyone have threesome.


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

umm i'm really good with stuff like this but keep it up cant wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 13, 2007)

^aiight thx


----------



## MangekyuuSharingan22 (May 13, 2007)

Go for chapter 2! GO GO GO! 
And Hinata not stuttering at all? Wow he's worked miracles on her hasn't he?


----------



## Chu-kun♥ (May 13, 2007)

Bad.As in..Kibahina?No!Good paragraph but....No Kibahina!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 13, 2007)

i have a lil KibaHina in part 1.(Love in Konoha.NaruSaku)


----------



## #1 Shikamaru fan (May 13, 2007)

When's the next chapter coming out? It's really good so far. Also, have you checked out the site I started working on? You should check it out. The link's in my sig.


----------



## Isuzu (May 13, 2007)

*depression* It's not NaruSaku....

yet still somewhat sexy...


----------



## Haku (May 13, 2007)

yea when chapter 2.  i  cant wait!


----------



## Revan (May 14, 2007)

We Want More! WE WANT MOER!


----------



## tgre (May 14, 2007)

its nothing but a sex-crazed FF with lots of sex, alright grammar, average spelling and plotlines, average punctuation and lots of sex.

Keep it up...im still waiting for Chapter 2.


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 14, 2007)

good fic...not the best i ever read but still pretty good waiting for next chapter...


----------



## kakashi^ (May 14, 2007)

Lol lots of sex in naruhinata, only once in narusaku lol keep uo the good work


----------



## kakashi^ (May 14, 2007)

do u have an idea where the next chapter comes out?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

kakashi^ said:


> Lol lots of sex in naruhinata, only once in narusaku lol keep uo the good work


well i'm only on my first chapter,reason i did that so i can catch people's attention so they can look forward for my next chapter



kakashi^ said:


> do u have an idea where the next chapter comes out?



Tomorrow.


----------



## Dark Blade (May 14, 2007)

Haku said:


> VERY SMEXY GOOD JOB!!!



HERE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 14, 2007)

im still up for suggestions and feedback


----------



## Dark Blade (May 14, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> im still up for suggestions and feedback



How about a cat fight between Hinata, Sakura, and Ino over Naruto...SWEET!


----------



## Reko 3 (May 14, 2007)

And have some pudding in there too!


----------



## kakashi^ (May 15, 2007)

i wonder wat will happen next...


----------



## Revan (May 15, 2007)

kakashi^ said:


> i wonder wat will happen next...



They be dancin' with monkey's mon...


----------



## Omega (May 15, 2007)

AWSOME FIC MAN!!!


----------



## NejiIsMyLuv (May 15, 2007)

I enjoy reading this!Looking forward to more!^_^


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 16, 2007)

making chapter 2 today


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 16, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> making chapter 2 today



sweet! 

on another note...i read back over this and the first 1, and noticed u kinda sound like vance in his Changes fic...not saying thats bad or anything it just kinda jumped out at me is all


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 16, 2007)

^I take that as a compliment since he is the best writer


----------



## Omega (May 16, 2007)

Perverted but yes, the best...


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 17, 2007)

Sorry everybody delayed chapter.

I am defintly posting it tomorrow.


----------



## Omega (May 17, 2007)

Well anyway YOU ARE FULL OF WIN


----------



## kakashi^ (May 23, 2007)

so where is the chapter....


----------



## kakashi^ (May 26, 2007)

LOL are you making it todays?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (May 26, 2007)

i wuit FanFic. I'm starting a new one.

You can have this FF lol


----------



## kakashi^ (May 31, 2007)

lol...
plz continue....


----------



## azn_boi9832 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ballistik said:


> Thanks you for the feedback.
> 
> any suggestions for next chapter?



Hinata Get pregnant cause Naruto Didnt use an condoms


----------



## Reko 3 (Jun 1, 2007)

^ It's been done.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Oct 26, 2007)

Lol old Fanfic.

I actually had fans for this FF


----------



## Vance (Oct 26, 2007)

_Lulz, bring back Naruto $tories. _


----------

